# Dave's Garage build



## D.Taylor R26

greetings DW. thought id share with you the reason for me not posting as often over the last few weeks and start a thread covering the work of my ongoing garage build.

having bought our first house this time last year now the inside has all been redone ive recently turned my attention to the outside of the property.

there was already an old concrete sectional garage with an asbestos roof at the house when we bought it which ive been using to store my beloved Megane R26 F1 since moving in as well as using it to machine polish various cars.

the current garage was a good length at 22ft long meaning i could work and store plenty at the top end even with the car parked inside but at 9ft wide machine polishing a car in there was very tight indeed as these pictures show!




























the current garage is very close to the house and set right back into what could be a good sized garden. the below picture shows the garage location to the house










there is however a large strip of land to the side of the current garage which was used by the previous owner as an allotment.

so my plans were to build a new sectional garage further to the side of the house itself to give a bigger garden, shorter driveway and to allow for an extension to the house in years to come.

first pictures i have are of the base. set higher than the previous garage to hopefully prevent damp and allow more fall for the driveway. the garage is to be 12.3ft wide and 22ft long (external) so the base is just slightly over those sizes by a few inches.



















5 days later the garage company arrived and erected the new garage. all up and finished in about 3 hours.





































few pictures of the inside. it certainly felt much bigger than the old one without anything inside!




























currently more garage space than house space :lol:

since these photos ive put a sand and cement screed where the base meets the walls to keep it water tight. ive also ordered some garage floor tiles to put down before i move the car in.

until they arrive in a few days time i have guttering to do so the water run off has somewhere to go which i will of coarse update afterwards with pictures etc.

thanks for reading. i cant wait to get the floor tiles down and move the megane inside. ive been wanting of a garage this size to store my car in ever since i passed my test and to have a blank canvas like this to fit out as i want is a real dream come true!

Dave


----------



## GTISnoopy

Very nice but If I had all that space I could not have resisted a double garage.


----------



## Kenny Powers

Nice job, and may you enjoy many hours of nag-free bliss in it!

Are you going to have to construct a new driveway from the kerbline to the new garage, or can you swing a car in there from the existing drive?


----------



## Keir

Looks good I'm looking to do the same, could you get us a photo showing how much room you have with the car in. Also how much was it?


----------



## sprocketser

Nice garage mate !


----------



## ryan l

hi mate i want to build a double garage bit like yours, do you mind me asking how much it cost?


----------



## Avanti

D.Taylor R26 said:


> greetings DW. thought id share with you the reason for me not posting as often over the last few weeks and start a thread covering the work of my ongoing garage build.
> 
> currently more garage space than house space :lol:
> 
> since these photos ive put a sand and cement screed where the base meets the walls to keep it water tight. ive also ordered some garage floor tiles to put down before i move the car in.
> 
> until they arrive in a few days time i have guttering to do so the water run off has somewhere to go which i will of coarse update afterwards with pictures etc.
> 
> thanks for reading. i cant wait to get the floor tiles down and move the megane inside. ive been wanting of a garage this size to store my car in ever since i passed my test and to have a blank canvas like this to fit out as i want is a real dream come true!
> 
> Dave


Looks like you had the same people that did mine too, like you say 3-4hrs to erect the building, I waited a month though after the base was laid, but opted for upvc opener, guttering, screed and electric main door.


----------



## Junior Bear

Rough cost of these? Do the company's do mains power inside too?


----------



## Avanti

Junior Bear said:


> Rough cost of these? Do the company's do mains power inside too?


The pink bag in the 1st of my pics is the mains power, will PM or post on a seperate thread, rather than hijack the OP's.
The cost will vary depending on size/type of building and presentation of the base and options, eg weather bar, fillet, doors size and type.


----------



## jamesgti

Great garage mate.


----------



## D.Taylor R26

Thanks for the positive replies everyone. I'll PM the people interested with the prices and a few website links. 

Dave


----------



## danga200

Looks awesome fella.


----------



## D.Taylor R26

GTISnoopy said:


> Very nice but If I had all that space I could not have resisted a double garage.


Thanks snoopy.

I did consider a double but aside from the cost the space between the house and new garage with be filled with the extension eventually. At 12.5ft wide its only 3.5ft off the size of a double.

Dave


----------



## D.Taylor R26

Kenny Powers said:


> Nice job, and may you enjoy many hours of nag-free bliss in it!
> 
> Are you going to have to construct a new driveway from the kerbline to the new garage, or can you swing a car in there from the existing drive?


Thanks very much kenny!

Yeah im going to put a new driveway straight from the road in fornt of the new garage. The front fence is on its last legs so will also be replaced with a low wall or new fence.

Dave


----------



## D.Taylor R26

Keir said:


> Looks good I'm looking to do the same, could you get us a photo showing how much room you have with the car in. Also how much was it?


Cheers keir.

Soon as I get the car in after the floor tiles are down I'll be sure to get a picture. I'll PM you later with the price and some more details.

Dave


----------



## shudaman

Wow looking really good mate 
What you useing for the new driveway?


----------



## D.Taylor R26

Avanti said:


> Looks like you had the same people t did mine too, like you say 3-4hrs to erect the building, I waited a month though after the base was laid, but opted for upvc opener, guttering, screed and electric main door.


Yeah yours looks like a bigger and slightly better spec than mine mate. I went for the timber as I prefered the look and am doing the screed and guttering myself to help save on costs.


----------



## D.Taylor R26

shudaman said:


> Wow looking really good mate
> What you useing for the new driveway?


Thanks shudaman. Im really pleased with it. Im just going to use concrete in a simular way to the base only with a slight slope away from the garage to aid water run off.

Dave


----------



## Keir

I've just measured 12` on my drive and it looks like it'll give a decent amount of room down the sides. I'm sure you'll be happy.


----------



## shudaman

D.Taylor R26 said:


> Thanks shudaman. Im really pleased with it. Im just going to use concrete in a simular way to the base only with a slight slope away from the garage to aid water run off.
> 
> Dave


Sounds good, i still dont no what to do with my drive/hardstand area the cheaper the better i think lol

And just a thought with the new drive ur doing, will you be catching the water at the bottom with a channel style drain? 
Cos i think with a "new drive"you cant allow water from your drive to go onto the path/road
I might be wrong though but jus a heads up!


----------



## [email protected]

GTISnoopy said:


> Very nice but If I had all that space I could not have resisted a double garage.


Double garage indeed *sigh* If only......One the size of a bungalow would be nice hey! 

Well-done Dave!

When you popping round to help me sort mine?


----------



## D.Taylor R26

[email protected] said:


> Double garage indeed *sigh* If only......One the size of a bungalow would be nice hey!
> 
> Well-done Dave!
> 
> When you popping round to help me sort mine?


Haha cheers andy. Soon as mines up and running get your car brought round like!


----------



## Avanti

D.Taylor R26 said:


> Yeah yours looks like a bigger and slightly better spec than mine mate. I went for the timber as I prefered the look and am doing the screed and guttering myself to help save on costs.


I had the pent roof as it was around the back, did go from a timber single apex roof that stood for 70+years, Yes the fillet they done in no time and as you say the extras are a 'rip off' , the weather bar was a similar price to the guttering, but when I costed it up, I probably would have saved less than £200 on them, the electric door opener is coming next monday, I'm a bit 'worried' as to how much height I will lose internally, hopefully it is just 7-8" which will still allow something like an X5 to park. Oh I had the mounting brackets although I only needed 4, so that I could complete the electrics.







I'm hoping the door opener has a low profile like this


----------



## D.Taylor R26

thanks avanti. been out tonight to get the guttering for a fair bit cheaper than they would have fitted it for (less that half the price) and the threshold i can get from work easily enough out of a good moisture resistant hardwood. going to need this down i lay the tiles obviously so i have somthing to but it up too. 

electrics are something i need to sort as well once i know what height im setting the benches at etc and where i want the sockets. one close to the door end would make machine polishing even easier. did remember to put an elbow from a fall pipe through the base though to pull the cables up through :thumb:

Dave


----------



## D.Taylor R26

shudaman said:


> Sounds good, i still dont no what to do with my drive/hardstand area the cheaper the better i think lol
> 
> And just a thought with the new drive ur doing, will you be catching the water at the bottom with a channel style drain?
> Cos i think with a "new drive"you cant allow water from your drive to go onto the path/road
> I might be wrong though but jus a heads up!


thanks mate. i'll be sure to do a bit more research before going ahead with the drive to see if i need any extra drainage. would certainly give the snow foam somewhere to go :lol:


----------



## Avanti

D.Taylor R26 said:


> thanks avanti. been out tonight to get the guttering for a fair bit cheaper than they would have fitted it for (less that half the price) and the threshold i can get from work easily enough out of a good moisture resistant hardwood. going to need this down i lay the tiles obviously so i have somthing to but it up too.
> 
> electrics are something i need to sort as well once i know what height im setting the benches at etc and where i want the sockets. one close to the door end would make machine polishing even easier. *did remember to put an elbow from a fall pipe through the base though to pull the cables up through* :thumb:
> 
> Dave


Yes the armoured cable runs through an elbow pipe which was placed when the base was laid, the electrics is easy for me.
Compared to Wickes, I wouldn't have saved anything on the guttering for my labour, the weather bar was a wounder


----------



## danga200

Just a thought, but are you going to run something along the bottom of the garage door to stop rain water getting in?


----------



## D.Taylor R26

danga200 said:


> Just a thought, but are you going to run something along the bottom of the garage door to stop rain water getting in?


Thanks danga. First thing I did after the garage was up was to seal the walls to the base with a sand and cement screed to stip water from coming in. It runs round the inside edge including under the personel door. Thevup and over door will have a weather bar across to stop water.

I'll post a few pics up later of the screed. No need to seal the wall to base on the outside as water could drip into the void where the concrete sections lock together.

Dave


----------



## danga200

You don't hang about lol, good work though. I like your choice of the brick front too, completely changes the look. Will you be painting/staining/treating the wood?


----------



## D.Taylor R26

danga200 said:


> You don't hang about lol, good work though. I like your choice of the brick front too, completely changes the look. Will you be painting/staining/treating the wood?


Haha well with the changing english weather I wanted to get it sealed asap! Yeah I think the brick slips at the front really improve it from what people imagine a concrete garage to look like.

The timbers come ready dipped but I'll be restaining them probably once a year.

Dave


----------



## sprocketser

Love these threads .


----------



## cossierick

Nice build dave !!

Mines 12 foot wide but only 18 foot long. The extra should be ideal to put the bench along the rear then keep the sides clear to get around the car etc.

These precast garages are great for quick easy builds for a good price, the only downside is fastening things to the walls inside.

rick

ps, keep the pics comming


----------



## D.Taylor R26

cossierick said:


> Nice build dave !!
> 
> Mines 12 foot wide but only 18 foot long. The extra should be ideal to put the bench along the rear then keep the sides clear to get around the car etc.
> 
> These precast garages are great for quick easy builds for a good price, the only downside is fastening things to the walls inside.
> 
> rick
> 
> ps, keep the pics comming


thanks Rick :thumb: have some more pictures uploading as i type haha. that was my thinking exactly mate after viewing a friend with one at 12 x 18 ft. just that bit more space behind the car for a worktop and plenty of storage cupboards and shelves etc.

fixing to walls is a problem as drilling them can lead to the panels blowing as there full of all kinds of rubbish. the work bench im planning on sitting on a couple of base units with a few chrome legs for added support if required and for wall cupboards im thinking of packing out the timber facia to bring it level with the concrete panels and fixing through both the packer and the facia.

i want to avoid drilling at all cost or its :wave: to the 10 year warranty on the panels.

Dave


----------



## D.Taylor R26

*update*

with the recent good weather ive had no trouble getting a few important jobs done to the garage after work this week.

first was the guttering which i bought from tool station to save on the initial cost of the garage.



















the fall pipes currently just take the water to soak away into the soil but i'll be sorting out a large water butt to take the water from both gutters very soon hopefully. tonight is the first rain weve had since i fitted the gutting and happily it all seems to be working fine with no leaks and flowing down to the fall pipe as intended.

my floor tiles also arrived early this week.










the tiles are slighty softer than i thought they'd be but should still do the job of keeping the dust down to a minimum as well as improving the aesthetics and reducing the echo of a largely empty garage.










the tiles were easy as making a big jigsaw puzzle with just the last row of tiles left to be cut down. this is something i'll do tomorrow eve as the tiles were all in sealed plastic wrapping so may alter in size slightly after being on the cold concrete floor with moisture in the air.

and in no time...



















the flooring certainly gives a more sprung feel to alking around the garage and has massivly reduced the echo. sure its going to look great once its all fitted and finished in a day or so.

i also took a pic of the sand and cement screed i put down to keep water out as a few people have mentioned it.










and finally with aching knees i found an old fold out chair and enjoyed a drink for the first time in the new bat cave away from all the pains of 'britains got talent in the jungle on ice' and the usual tosh of evening t.v i normally have to endure.










heaven hahaha.

thanks for looking and any comments or questions welcome

Dave


----------



## danga200

:lol:


----------



## cossierick

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=260303

Hope you don't mind a link dave !!, theres a pic of how ive done my bench although its now along the back. Ive got bottles in the recess's
I carnt get anything big in but I don't honestly need to at mo.

Are those tiles the ones that are available from Costco !!, do you think you could have say an axel stand on them if the wheels were off the car or running the jack over them

rick


----------



## Rundie

They look the same as the Costco ones, I've got some at the end of my garage to stand on when using my lathe. Soft, light foam, they won't last long if parking on them, not a chance they will take axle stands.


----------



## Kenny Powers

Mission complete.........:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Avanti

Rundie said:


> They look the same as the Costco ones, I've got some at the end of my garage to stand on when using my lathe. Soft, light foam, they won't last long if parking on them, not a chance they will take axle stands.


Those the OP shows looks more like rubber to me than foam, also if they do wear, he can simply replace the worn tiles than the whole floor :thumb:


----------



## jenks

Looking good there. Where did you get your floor tiles from?


----------



## sprocketser

Getting closer mate ! Congrats .


----------



## Rundie

Avanti said:


> Those the OP shows looks more like rubber to me than foam, also if they do wear, he can simply replace the worn tiles than the whole floor :thumb:


Yeah, he can replace the worn ones, maybe my description was poor but they are the same as the costco ones, the surface layer isn't strong rubber and it has a foam type backing. Just standing something fairly light on them for a few hrs leaves compression marks.


----------



## D.Taylor R26

cossierick said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=260303
> 
> Hope you don't mind a link dave !!, theres a pic of how ive done my bench although its now along the back. Ive got bottles in the recess's
> I carnt get anything big in but I don't honestly need to at mo.
> 
> Are those tiles the ones that are available from Costco !!, do you think you could have say an axel stand on them if the wheels were off the car or running the jack over them
> 
> rick


Thanks for the link rick. Bench looks great in yours and thats nice work matching the top to the shape of the concrete sections! Im not sure if there the same or not mate as whats available from costco. Theyve taken the car without marking but if I was to leave the car on axl stands id probably use some ply boards under the stands to spread the weight so not to risk marking the tiles.

Dave


----------



## D.Taylor R26

Rundie said:


> They look the same as the Costco ones, I've got some at the end of my garage to stand on when using my lathe. Soft, light foam, they won't last long if parking on them, not a chance they will take axle stands.


Yeah they eliminate the need for me to where knee pads when working on the car but are more than strong enough to take 1300kg of megane without damage.

What I could easily do if using axel stands would be to simply lift the tile wherw the stand will be and put in back down when finished.


----------



## D.Taylor R26

Avanti said:


> Those the OP shows looks more like rubber to me than foam, also if they do wear, he can simply replace the worn tiles than the whole floor :thumb:


Correct avanti


----------



## D.Taylor R26

jenks said:


> Looking good there. Where did you get your floor tiles from?


Thanks very much jenks.

The floor tiles came from amazon and were well priced due to being some of the last in stock

Dave


----------



## D.Taylor R26

Rundie said:


> Yeah, he can replace the worn ones, maybe my description was poor but they are the same as the costco ones, the surface layer isn't strong rubber and it has a foam type backing. Just standing something fairly light on them for a few hrs leaves compression marks.


Any links to the costco ones rundie? There seem to take chair legs, the cars weight etc would damage or it leaving any marks so there perhaps a different type to yours.


----------



## D.Taylor R26

sorry for the lack of updates. 

the future drive area has now been shuttered and the hardcore will be arriving this weekend. pictures to follow once theres more to show. 

Dave


----------



## Ongoing

Nice bat cave you've got there!


----------



## James Bagguley

Nice hideout! :thumb:


----------



## markg33

great thread, would you have any links to companies that make/supply these type of garages?

Thanks Mark


----------



## D.Taylor R26

markg33 said:


> great thread, would you have any links to companies that make/supply these type of garages?
> 
> Thanks Mark


Thanks Mark. I'll put up a link for you tomorrow when im at my pc. Sorry for the lack updates and pictures but ive been busy doing the driveway which im happy to say will be finished this weekend with pucturea to follow

Dave


----------



## D.Taylor R26

right im finally sat down at my PC for long enought to upload the pictures and type whats been happening regarding the garage and driveway. its all a bit of a dash to get as much done with the garage and tidy up the garden before winter sets in and i spend the time fitting out the garage itself.

i dug out the area for the drive, shuttered the sides and put down the hardcore myself (no pictures of the hardcore sadly) to keep the costs down and hired someone to arrange concrete and to lay and finish it.

for some reason the concrete ordered by the builder wasnt enough dispite ordering half a metre cubed over what i needed so the drive was left a foot short of the path :wall:. this weekend ive done that last foot myself (if you want anything doing right...) using ballast and concrete from B&Q which is whats sheeted over in the pictures to avoid cat prints.

heres the shuttering before the hardcore was delivered.









and heres the volume of soil that was removed from the base









base down




























soil then moved again (all by wheel barrow and shovel!) round the back of the garage to be used to fill the hole the old garage leaves behind)



















by next weekend the small section of concrete should be well set and fine to drive over so i can finally get the car into the garage to perfect over winter. the now flat section between drives will be grassed once its been dug out further. if anyone knows if i can grass it now or should wait til next year please let me know.

the garage now has units and worktops but no door fronts or wall units yet. for now its just about getting the outside tidy and presentable for winter.

thanks for reading through and and questions welcome.

Dave


----------



## D.Taylor R26

well with the final section of concrete set i could finally drive the car into the garage for the first time :thumb:

the driveway felt huge with plenty of space to walk around the car.



















the car fits in the garage with plenty of room to open both doors to there 2nd point and enough space to get around the front.























































with a weekend off work i was also able to collect and lay some turf between garages.




























this did however make a bit of a mess of my girlfriends car as it had been raining on and off turning the soil into mud :doublesho



















a good vac and plenty of AB fab cleaned it up a treat though before she got home



















wall units and various bits now making there way into the garage (the door is from Rob Austins BTCC crash at brands hatch earlier this year)




























the bigger garage made it easy of me to jack the car up and fit the track wheels and tyres and bolt in a harness ready for oulton park on the 8th october.



















this post has all happened over 2.5 days so im pretty chuffed that im finally making some good progress with the garden and garage.

thanks for reading

Dave


----------



## shudaman

Looking grate!
Girlfriends cars are the best!


----------



## Keir

Looks great man.


----------



## sparkie1401

Nice effort dave

very envious of the width of your new cave.......although my nova fits easily into my garage

On another note we gonna have to discuss your showing off 

ha ha


----------



## Wout_RS

Good work Dave!

Nice update! The GF car is also the van for all the work in and out of the house 
but it's always rewarding to clean it afterwards.

We keep giving ourself work


----------



## Daz.

The Meg looks great, sadly I don't have a home stick mine in where we live at the moment - It will have one at some point though!


----------



## danga200

Looks awesome, but are you keeping both garages? I can't remember if this is in your garden or not? I'm following so many different garage builds I'm in a right confusion lol.


----------



## D.Taylor R26

shudaman said:


> Looking grate!
> Girlfriends cars are the best!


Haha yeah they sure are mate. Almost as fast as a hire car!


----------



## D.Taylor R26

sparkie1401 said:


> Nice effort dave
> 
> very envious of the width of your new cave.......although my nova fits easily into my garage
> 
> On another note we gonna have to discuss your showing off
> 
> ha ha


Haha theres only going to be more to come mate! Need to get some lights in there over winter. Then ive really got no use for the house!

After donnington on 24th itll be put on stands and cleaned and sealed underneath, bumper removed, sprayed and probably a clear bra fitted to it.

Dave


----------



## D.Taylor R26

Wout_RS said:


> Good work Dave!
> 
> Nice update! The GF car is also the van for all the work in and out of the house
> but it's always rewarding to clean it afterwards.
> 
> We keep giving ourself work


Thanks mate. Yeah its also my practice car for coatings and polishing. Always gets a full steam clean this time of year.

Always good to have something to clean though!


----------



## Jonny_R

First time ive seen this thread but great work mate 

Love the garage!


----------



## D.Taylor R26

Daz. said:


> The Meg looks great, sadly I don't have a home stick mine in where we live at the moment - It will have one at some point though!


Thanks daz. Its a great thing to have esp over winter. Spend more time in there now than the house!


----------



## D.Taylor R26

danga200 said:


> Looks awesome, but are you keeping both garages? I can't remember if this is in your garden or not? I'm following so many different garage builds I'm in a right confusion lol.


Yes mate old one is coming down but not until next spring. Storage for now through winter for verious tat whist I decorate other bits of the house.

Dave


----------



## jamie crookston

Cracking garage Dave. Suits the Megane nicely...


----------



## Kiashuma

Garage looks great, good job with the turf laying too, best time of year for it.

I am away for a lie down in a darkened room now, those Fiesta pics were too much for me :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

You got lights in yet Dave?


----------



## ger1275gt

Garage looks great, after seeing those tiles you got was thinking of getting some for my garage what are they like with the car standing on them?


----------



## Jacktdi

Nice.

How did you go about getting Rob Austins door?


----------



## sparkie1401

D.Taylor R26 said:


> Haha theres only going to be more to come mate! Need to get some lights in there over winter. Then ive really got no use for the house!
> 
> After donnington on 24th itll be put on stands and cleaned and sealed underneath, bumper removed, sprayed and probably a clear bra fitted to it.
> 
> Dave


haha can see divorce lol specially if she sees the garden in the back of the car, having said that my lass like watching me wash her beetle, i wonder why

i cleaned my old girl today under neath but what you sealing it with ? Waxoyl?

mines in for paint Nov 18 might do front bumper aswell, wher do you get the clear vinyl for the bumpers?

sorry going off topic....garage , garage, garage , mint like it blah blah blah


----------



## Ant21

Great garage and a decent size too
Can't wait until I manage to buy a house and start some projects like this


----------



## TheAshman

Looks absolutely awesome mate. Will definitely be undertaking a project like this when i get the house bought! Well in!


----------



## [email protected]

Do mine! Do mine!!


----------



## Coby

Looks great.... All I care about when I buy my 1st house is a garage and the lounge TV, Everything else the Gf can decide


----------



## Craikeybaby

How is it for working on the car in the winter? Have you got lights in there?

I'm looking at options for replacing my garage, concrete sectional ones seem a lot cheaper than getting a brick/block one built.


----------



## D.Taylor R26

Craikeybaby said:


> How is it for working on the car in the winter? Have you got lights in there?
> 
> I'm looking at options for replacing my garage, concrete sectional ones seem a lot cheaper than getting a brick/block one built.


i still need to put electric into the garage so at the moment im working from large plug in halogen lamps which do a pretty good job and also create enough heat to take the chill off on a night.

ive polished a couple of cars in there and done bits and pieces to my own including getting it on axle stands and cleaning the underside as theres plenty of width for jacking the car up.

such a great luxury esp in the winter.

Dave


----------

